# [RESULT] IPPA Expo Aquascaping Contest 2011 (Indonesia)



## SuperWen (13 Dec 2011)

*Grand Champion*
*++ Best of All Showcase Cup and Certificate from marine & fishery ministry*
ADA Aquasoil AMAZONIA II powder
5E set
Solenoid
Tabung 3lt
Regulator Pressure reduced
Bubble Counter
Lampu T5 14w x 4
KeiMac 550ml
KeiMic 550ml
KeiPro 550ml


*Favorite Showcase*
*++ People's Champion Cup dan Certificate*
ADA Aquasoil AMAZONIA II
CO2 dissposable set 16gram
DYMAX Q3
KeiMac 300ml
KeiMic 300ml
KeiPro 300ml
PRE FILTER


*Nano Aquascaping Contest*

*1st rank : *
*++ Nano Aquascaping Contest Cup - 1st and certificate*
EHEIM 2213
ADA Aquasoil AMAZONIA II powder
KeiMac 300ml
KeiMic 300ml
KeiPro 300ml
CO2 dissposable set 16gram
Mini CO2 Bubble Counter
SHRIMP SAND-2KG
12/16mm NEW ATOMIZER SYSTEM
ALGAE REMOVER
Snail Remover

_cash Rp. 1.500.000,-_


*2nd rank :*
*++ Nano Aquascaping Contest Cup - 2nd and Certificate*
EHEIM Aquacompact 60
ADA Aquasoil AMAZONIA II powder
KeiMac 300ml
KeiMic 300ml
KeiPro 300ml
CO2 dissposable set 16gram
Mini CO2 Bubble Counter
SHRIMP SAND-2KG
12/16mm NEW ATOMIZER SYSTEM
ALGAE REMOVER
Snail Remover

_cash Rp. 1.250.000,-_


*3rd rank :*
*++ Nano Aquascaping Contest Cup - 3rd and certificate*
EHEIM Aquacompact 40
ADA Aquasoil AMAZONIA II powder
KeiMac 300ml
KeiMic 300ml
KeiPro 300ml
CO2 dissposable set 16gram
Mini CO2 Bubble Counter
SHRIMP SAND-2KG
12/16mm NEW ATOMIZER SYSTEM
ALGAE REMOVER
Snail Remover

_cash Rp. 1.000.000,-_


*Indonesian Aquascaping Contest (photo contest)*

*1st rank:*
*++Indonesian Aquascaping Contest Cup - 1st and certificate*
Tetratec 2400
ADA Aquasoil AMAZONIA II powder
KeiMac 550ml
KeiMic 550ml
KeiPro 550ml
CO2 set 0,8 liter
TWEEZERS(CURVE TYPE)
TWEEZERS(STRAIGHT TYPE)
Sand scraper


*2nd rank :*
*++ Indonesian Aquascaping Contest Cup - 2nd and certificate*
Tetratec 1200
ADA Aquasoil AMAZONIA II powder
KeiMac 550ml
KeiMic 550ml
KeiPro 550ml
CO2 set 0,5 liter
Denerlle Deponit Mix 120


*3rd rank :*
*++ Indonesian Aquascaping Contest Cup - 3rd and certificate*
Tetratec 750
ADA Aquasoil AMAZONIA II powder
KeiMac 550ml
KeiMic 550ml
KeiPro 550ml
CO2 set 0,5 liter
Sera Floredepot 4,7kg


----------



## SuperWen (13 Dec 2011)

*Nano Contest*

Rank / Final Score (max 300)


*Best of All Showcase / 246*




*1 / 225*





*2 / 223*





*3 / 218*





*4 / 215*





*5 / 210*





*6 / 205* *Favourite Showcase*





*7 / 192*





*8 / 181*





*9 / 172*





*10 / 160*





*11 / 160*





*12 / 158*





*13 / 157*





*14 / 154*





*15 / 148*





*16 / 140*





*17 / 139*





*18 / 138*





*19 / 137*





*20 / 136*




*21 / 134*





*22 / 127*





*23 / 126*





*24 / 125*





*25 / 124*





*26 / 112*





*27 / 98*


----------



## SuperWen (13 Dec 2011)

*Photo Contest*

Rank / Final Score (max 300)


*1 / 270*





*2 / 258*





*3 / 248*





*4 / 245*





*5 / 244*





*6 / 242*





*7 / 223*





*8 / 218*





*9 / 205*





*10 / 204*





*11 / 203*






*12 / 188*





*13 / 185*





*14 / 178*





*15 / 173*





*16 / 162*





*17 / 160     *





*18 / 159     *





*19 / 156     *





*20 / 155     *





*21 / 149     *





*22 / 148     *





*23 / 144     *





*24 / 141      *





*25 / 139     *





*26 / 137     *





*27 / 134     *





*28 / 132     *





*29 / 131     *





*30 / 129     *





*31 / 128     *





*32 / 125     *





*33 / 118     *





*34 / 116     *





*35 / 99     *





*36 / 96     *





*37 / 91     *





*38 / 79     *





*39 / 51     *


----------



## Gill (13 Dec 2011)

Stunning Scapes, And 1st time I have seen Short Body Penguin Tetras


----------



## spyder (13 Dec 2011)

What Gill said. And 1st time I've seen black mollies in a scape


----------



## JohnC (13 Dec 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to post that. Nice to see so many interesting scapes in one thread.


----------



## greenink (13 Dec 2011)

Really good post - love these compendiums


----------



## Brenmuk (14 Dec 2011)

Good post. The graveyard scape (36/96) is interesting


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Dec 2011)

> The graveyard scape (36/96) is interesting



You must be in the diplomatic corps. It's a bit off theme but I think it would benefit from a sunken galleon and a treasure chest aerator as well.  

Great post by the way


----------



## vygec (17 Dec 2011)

absolutely stunning pics, thanks for sharing with us.


----------

